# Glass sliding doors



## HAMISH_NOAH (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey everyone where is the best place to get glass sliding doors. Just wondering as I need some for my DIY as i usually use perspects but I have only ever made small enclosures and realise perspects is quite bendy! So where the best place at?


----------



## lovelacies (Aug 20, 2013)

You can buy plastic tracks from bunnings for 20 bucks they are 1800mm long and can hold 4-5 mil glass than just find a glazer and pick some cheap glass up ive been doing it for about 5-6 years


----------



## HAMISH_NOAH (Aug 20, 2013)

Where's the best place to get glass from?


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm looking for track too but I don't want plastic, anyone know where I can get aluminium track from in Brisbane?
Cheers


----------



## Morelia.spilota (Aug 20, 2013)

Best palce to find Aluminium Glass track is here Ullrich Glass Sills, Glass Track, Glass jointers, Cupboard and Drawer pulls Aluminium Extrusions from Ullrich Aluminium and Also Cowdroy Glass Systems For Cabinets, Windows, Mirror Frames and Mirror Bi-Folding Doors. im sure if you asked Bunnings they can special order stuff but would be a wait time...

Craig


----------



## Virides (Aug 21, 2013)

When you get your panels you can get our finger grips. They are easy to install and are incredibly strong and durable. There are clear and stainless options available for most of the range we have. Australian owned and locally made - online store at Shop | Virides


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 21, 2013)

Shop around the smaller glass suppliers - you'll get the very best prices from some of the smaller shops which will usually cut to your requirements from offcuts they might otherwise dump. The aluminium track, especially from Cowdroy, is astronomically expensive.

Some glaziers also have the plastic glass track at far less than Bunnings. You'll need 5mm glass.

Jamie


----------



## zicarus (Aug 22, 2013)

Like others said the smaller gkass supplies are best I got a quote for 2 4ftx2ft 6mm thick and finger grips smooth sanded edges for $180 the more I rang around the price went up big companies charge like a wounded bull

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DisturbedDave (Aug 22, 2013)

No need to limit yourself to just glaziers either. I got mine from a one-man-run aquarium builder.
I got the aquarium (3ft x 1.5ft x 1.5ft), 2 pieces of glass (1150 x 450 each), and one fixed piece of glass (750 x 750) for a little over $150. You shouldn't need to pay too much at all.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 22, 2013)

Orrrr get your glass free like me, go gumtree and look up windows people are getting rid of for free. measure twice and cut once using a glass cutter, sand paper the edges........ Tis hat me and my friends do.


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 22, 2013)

Blinky said:


> Orrrr get your glass free like me, go gumtree and look up windows people are getting rid of for free. measure twice and cut once using a glass cutter, sand paper the edges........ Tis hat me and my friends do.



A lot of glass used in windows is only 3mm thick and would be very risky to use as a slider in an enclosure.


You could always go hinged,just make timber frames and inlay perspex.Very easy and looks good also has the added benefit of not having the tracks getting fouled up with substrate and muck.


----------



## DisturbedDave (Aug 22, 2013)

Ramsayi said:


> A lot of glass used in windows is only 3mm thick and would be very risky to use as a slider in an enclosure.
> 
> 
> You could always go hinged,just make timber frames and inlay perspex.Very easy and looks good also has the added benefit of not having the tracks getting fouled up with substrate and muck.



Personally I like the look of hinged doors, but I don't like the functionality of them. Hinged doors lead to easy escapes compared to sliders.

You may be able to find some 5mm thick ex-windows, probably with laminate between if double glazed (awesome for heat retention). I just changed all my house windows to double laminate. If you can get this, great, will save you a lot of money.

Do a bit of a search, keep your mind open, and you'll come across something good that is either free, or at worst, won't set you back more than $100.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 22, 2013)

DisturbedDave said:


> Personally I like the look of hinged doors, but I don't like the functionality of them. Hinged doors lead to easy escapes compared to sliders.
> 
> You may be able to find some 5mm thick ex-windows, probably with laminate between if double glazed (awesome for heat retention). I just changed all my house windows to double laminate. If you can get this, great, will save you a lot of money.
> 
> Do a bit of a search, keep your mind open, and you'll come across something good that is either free, or at worst, won't set you back more than $100.


 exactly this.....obviously you would not be going after the 3mm thick windows lol.....


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 22, 2013)

DisturbedDave said:


> Personally I like the look of hinged doors, but I don't like the functionality of them. Hinged doors lead to easy escapes compared to sliders.



Maybe for lizards that decide to take off as soon as a door is open but the same thing can happen with sliders.Never had a python escape in more years than I care to remember because of hinged doors either.




Blinky said:


> exactly this.....obviously you would not be going after the 3mm thick windows lol.....



Not obvious to people who didn't know that 3mm glass is used in the bulk of windows and who didn't know that 3mm is totally unsuitable for enclosures.


----------



## DisturbedDave (Aug 22, 2013)

Ramsayi said:


> Maybe for lizards that decide to take off as soon as a door is open but the same thing can happen with sliders.Never had a python escape in more years than I care to remember because of hinged doors either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Judging by the profile picture, it's a lizard owner... 
Wasn't saying hinged was bad, was pointing out the fact that sliders are easier to attend to the enclosure without opening it up. I have three very active EWD's, I would have had numerous escapes if it wasn't for sliders.


----------



## HAMISH_NOAH (Aug 23, 2013)

I got a quote from a local hardware store and he said he could do it all for 80 bucks including 5mm glass  and it's for Akies


----------

